# Skyrim Deutsch und Nummtasten



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. November 2011)

Hi,

einige Fragen, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Dass man Waffen etc. auf Favorite setzen kann, habe ich mittlerweile gemerkt aber kann man auch ganze Waffen/Rüstungssets auf Schnelltasten legen?

Und wie kann ich bei Steam das deutsche soundfile runterladen?

Kann ich mehrere Profile anlegen (spiele es mit meinem Bruder zusammen)?



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Ganze Sets gehen glaub ich nicht, mich nervt das auch, da ich oft in der Hektik was drücke und dann statt Schild und Schwert gar nix + nen Heilzauber "in der Hand halte"

deutsche Soundfiles: vlt lass mal das Spiel von Steam auf Fehler prüfen, elv.t lädt es die dann runter, sofern Du Steam nicht auf englisch stehen hat, sondern detschland als Region. Wenn nix hilft, dann deinstallier es, lösch den Skyrim-Ordner in Steam und lad das ganze dann per Steam runter statt von DVD zu installieren.

Wobei die dt. Soundfiles leider schlecht sind. Nicht die SPrecher sind schlecht, sondern die File-QUalität, hört sich teils an wie eine MP3 mit schlechter Bitrate


Du kannst mehrere Spielstände anlegen, aber da das Spiel an Steam gebunden ist, kannst Du es nicht mit einem anderen Account nutzen. UNd wenn Du grad bei Steam eingeloggt bist, kann sich Dein Bruder wiederum natürlich nicht gleichzeitig einloggen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. November 2011)

Vielen Dank Herb, schade, dass mit den sets...

Mein Bruder ist recht jung, darum die soundfiles, habe die englische importierte Version 

Nun gut, das Spiel ist trotzdem fantastisch, vielen Dank ^^



PS. Ich habe ein Video gesehen, auf dem 2 Monde zu sehen waren, habe aber erst einen gesehen. War das ein Mod?


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Ein Mod ist kurz für "Modifikation" - da setzen sich idR Fans hin und bringen für das Spiel dann neue Features. Manche Spiele sind extra dafür vorgesehen, zB eben Skyrim, oder auch damals Oblivion, oder Fallout. zB bessere Grafik, neue Texturen, neue Gegenstände bis hin zu kompletten eigenständig verlaufenden Stories, die vom Hauptspiel nur die Grafikendine und die "Spielregeln" verwenden.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. November 2011)

Zu den Sprachdateien: Wenn du in Steam mit rechter Maustaste das Spiel anklickst, kannst du unter Eigenschaften ---> Sprache die Sprache des Spiels auswählen. Dann müssten eigentlich auch die benötigten Sprachdateien mit runtergeladen werden.

Zu den Savegames: Die Saves werden leider alle im gleichen Ordner gespeichert und automatisch benannt. Einzelne Profile sind meines Wissens nach nicht möglich, am besten speichert ihr manuell und merkt euch die Nummer eures Spielstandes (wenn man die Maus über den Spielstand bewegt werden auch Uhrzeit und Charaktername angezeigt). WICHTIG: Nicht nur die Autosave- und Schnellspeicherfunktion benutzen, sonst überschreibt ihr euch gegenseitig die Spielstände.

Zur Soundqualität: Die schlechte Tonqualität kann ich bei mir nicht bestätigen, die Qualität ist vom Klang her sehr gut, nur sehr leise (selbst, wenn ich alles auf Maximum drehe, dass mir reinkommende E-Mails über Kopfhörer die Ohren wegsprengen). Eventuell hat es mit Treibern zutun, vielleicht wird die Sache auch in einem der nächsten Patches repariert.

Zu den Monden: Es gibt im Spiel zwei Monde, allerdings kreisen die mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit auf unterschiedlichen Umlaufbahnen um den Planeten, daher sieht man mal tagsüber den einen Mond, mal nachts beide oder auch keinen davon. Das war aber auch schon in Morrowind und Oblivion so, der Sternenhimmel sieht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, fast genauso aus wie in den Vorgängern (was ich jedoch in keinem Fall negativ sehe).


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zu den Sprachdateien: Wenn du in Steam mit rechter Maustaste das Spiel anklickst, kannst du unter Eigenschaften ---> Sprache die Sprache des Spiels auswählen. Dann müssten eigentlich auch die benötigten Sprachdateien mit runtergeladen werden.
> 
> Zu den Savegames: Die Saves werden leider alle im gleichen Ordner gespeichert und automatisch benannt. Einzelne Profile sind meines Wissens nach nicht möglich, am besten speichert ihr manuell und merkt euch die Nummer eures Spielstandes (wenn man die Maus über den Spielstand bewegt werden auch Uhrzeit und Charaktername angezeigt). WICHTIG: Nicht nur die Autosave- und Schnellspeicherfunktion benutzen, sonst überschreibt ihr euch gegenseitig die Spielstände.
> 
> ...


 
Hervorragend, hat alles geklappt, vielen Dank *top*


----------

